# Idai Makaya: Longest ride challenge



## Dogtrousers (13 Feb 2018)

Idai Makaya - he who did LEL on an Elliptigo and has done many other crazy endurance things has a special challenge for 2018 which you can read about here.

He himself is planning a double end-to-end JOG-LE-JOG (on an Elliptigo, natch). And he's challenging people to do their own longest rides.

I'm not sure if I'm up for this, but if I am it will have to be later in the year when the nights are shorter and the weather a bit more pleasant.

There's a spare space on Steve Abraham's Morpheus tandem if anyone is feeling brave

View: https://twitter.com/steve_abraham74/status/963017826218008576

This also raises the interesting question of what constitutes a "ride"...

Note: Technically this isn't an Audax thread. Maybe it should be in the long distance and endurance forum. Although many people doing long ride challenges will be looking to Audaxes to provide the support and structure for long rides. If anyone feels strongly about this, hit the report button and I'm sure the mods will move it. I won't mind.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2018)

Completely bonkers those Elliptigo's.


----------

